# JD 4700 with 4284 hrs?



## valon (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi guys I am new to this forum and to tractors. I am looking for a loader/backhoe combination with over 35hp to help me out with my 5 1/2 acre building lot in CT. I just came across a JD 4700 loader/backhoe with 4,284 hours from a local JD dealer where my buddy works. It is the owners machine and has had a lot of new parts put into it but the engine is original and is leaking a little oil from the oil pan. They are asking $17,000 for it. I do not know much about tractors and this will be my first purchase... My concerns are the hours and the oil leak and am not sure if this model is known to have any specific issues. Any input would be great... Thanks in advance!


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

What style of transmission does it have? If it is a hydrostat, has anything been done recently? If not, it would not be worth more than scrap weight to me with that many hours on it. The oil leak wouldn't concern me too much. Is it front wheel assist? If so, when was the last time the outer hubs were apart and had the gears and bearings replaced? You may also look around for what deere called a TLB. Tractor loader backhoe. Basic same platform but made to handle the backhoe all the time.


----------



## valon (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you... I have decided against it... I think the price is way too high for the mileage... One of the hub is leaking out of it and I think with a budget around $15k I should be able to find something with a lit less hours on it.


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, even if it isn't green to start out.


----------

